# Contractor Talk Mini-Workshops



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

A lot of you know Brian. He has been a member of this site for a long time and is well respected by many. 
Some of you know that he owns and operates Philpaint Inc. out of Houston, TX but what you may not know is that he also has another business that specializes is providing resources to contractors online. His website is called www.OutoftheBucket.com and if you visit the site you will find everything from business forms to workshops to help you improve your business.

One of my goals for ContractorTalk.com is to build a library of resources for contractors. Today Brian is helping us with the first step by giving two FREE workshops for the members of this site. The workshops are self paced and you can take them whenever you like. 

*You can find out more info here:* *http://www.contractortalk.com/resources/workshops.php*

I hope you guys find this sort of things useful and hopefully we will have more resources like this soon.
If your looking for more workshops from Brian head over to: www.OutoftheBucket.com 

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## strongfloors (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you for the update, I will look into it.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

That is a really worthwhile concept.

Thank you Brian for the information and Thank You Nathan for putting it on the board for al of us to learn from.

Ed


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

What a great concept.

I hope I have time to take advantage of the opportunity.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Good stuff.


----------



## T bone (Feb 21, 2007)

Ditto what Ed the Roofer said. A quick look indicates to me that this will be time well spent.


----------



## mottyk (Nov 29, 2006)

The workbooks look great!! Thanks for this.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Can we go to the Florida Keys and swim with the dolphins like the program last year? I liked the sounds of that program.


----------



## Brian (Jun 9, 2004)

Each month we will be offereing a free workshop during the first week of the month. This will give you a chance to sample what we to offer. For March the workshop is Proximity Marketing. 

We are also looking for some volunteers to participate in a teleconference for upcoming workshops. I am a painting contractor, so the examples will focus on that trade, but I should be able to apply the principles to any trade.

Brian Phillips


----------



## pera (Mar 29, 2007)

:thumbup: 
i've listened to the first workshop and i think it's useful. we may feel like we already know some of the stuff, but, it is very helpful to listen and read these things on a regular basis to keep it fresh.
thanks guys.


----------



## rincon bill (Mar 20, 2007)

The quality of a person is reconized by his actions ,you can bank on that. Great Job Mr B:notworthy .And with respect to Nathan he see's that


----------



## mattd (Oct 10, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks for the info :clap:


----------



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

*Thanks*

I just checked out the site. It is good. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice website


----------



## MonsterToys (Oct 25, 2007)

great information - thank you!


----------



## chexfive (Dec 5, 2007)

*Thanks Guys*

We all need updates and sometimes we forget things, so a refresher is great!:thumbup:


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Never too old to learn,thank-you.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I am so glad to see the mini-workshops being archived to "Attend" on our own time.

I seem to always miss the actual live feed time, if that is what you are doing.

Great first 2 courses that I downloaded.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## novicepro (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you

great workshop


----------



## mike backman (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow thanks


----------



## stone21 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## jwhammond20 (Feb 15, 2008)

this is great. it really helps for newbies like myself.:clap:


----------



## alex.830 (Aug 23, 2008)

very nice:thumbup:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Cool site Brian. I will definitely look over the site.

(not that I need help since I know everything) < dam that sliped out


----------

